# Informationen zu Funkfrequenzen



## Alex Duschek (18. Mai 2006)

Erstmal sry falls das Thema hier nicht hinpasst, ich wusste echt nicht, wohin damit 

Also folgendes:
Es geht um eine Physikpräsentationsprüfung und ich bin grad am Themen sichten. Momentan beschäftige ich mich den Frequenzen von beispielsweise Handy, Radio, WLAN,Funk usw. Dazu find ich aber leider nicht so rechte Infos bei Google und diversen Wissensseiten. 
Es geht mir vor allem um die Organisation und Überwachung des "Strahlendschungels", vielleicht kennt da jemand Seiten oder Adressen, wo ich Infos bekommen könnte


----------



## Sparks (18. Mai 2006)

Hallo Alex,

hier sind natürlich viele Behörden zuständig:  

Weltweit findet eine Koordinierung durch die ITU (Internationale Fernmeldeunion, Genf) statt.
http://www.itu.int/ITU-R/

Für Europa (natürlich) die EU:
http://europa.eu/scadplus/leg/de/lvb/l24164.htm

Für BRD die Regulierungsbehörde bzw. neuer Name Bundesnetzagentur (Bonn):
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/eni...ung_Telekommunikation/Frequenzordnung_9t.html

Gruß,
Sparks


----------

